# Fox Sports Southwest in Dallas - No Stars??



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

I am a directv subscriber with the TotalChoice package which includes the FOX Sports Southwest. Last night, 2/11 I couldn't get the Dallas Stars game vs. LA. I know that FSSW has several feeds (ie Dallas feed, houston feed, San Antonio feed) and am curious to know why I wouldn't get the Dallas feed and thus the stars game since I am in Dallas and they have my address and are giving me the dallas local stations . . . Is there a setup with DirecTV or do they just get one "feed" from FSSW and thus I am out of luck.?
If anyone knows please advise . . .


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

Unfortunately we have no control over blackout restrictions and all distributors (both satellite and cable) are required to follow the rules as the leagues define them.
Direct TV does not determine the blackout rules. Rules are based on several factors.

1. Non-sellout events 
If a game is not a sellout, the area surrounding the stadium (approximately 35-75 mile radius) is likely to be blacked out for that event. Example: ESPN Sunday Night Football broadcast from Phoenix, AZ. 
If the game is not a sellout, 72 hours prior to the opening kickoff, the game will be blacked out within approximately 35 miles of Sun Devil Stadium.

2. National vs. Local Broadcast Rights 
A programmer may have the National Broadcast Rights for an event, while another programmer may have the Local Broadcast Rights. 
The National Broadcast of the event will be blacked out in an area to protect the Local Broadcaster's Rights. 
Example: Denver Nuggets vs. Detroit Pistons NBA game 
The game is carried nationally but also picked up by a local station in Denver and Detroit. 
Thus, the game on ESPN is blacked out with an approximate radius of 35 miles of Mile High Stadium and the Pontiac Silverdome. 
The game is still viewable on the respective local channels in Denver and Detroit. 

3. Restrictions on Regional Sports Networks 
The broadcast of pro games and some college games is restricted to a local area, popularly referred to as the Team's Home Territory. 
Viewers outside this territory are required to be blacked out. 
Texas for example, Regional Sports Network. 
While the state of Texas is covered by a Regional Sports Network, different zip codes in Texas receive different sports coverage. 
Some ZIP codes will receive the San Antonio Spurs, some will receive the Houston Rockets, and some will receive both. 
If you subscribe to a Regional Sports Network and you do not live within their Professional Sports Broadcasting Home Territory, you will not see their professional games. 

Hope this helps probably why you couldn't view the game. 
I Know the feeling.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

> Is there a setup with DirecTV or do they just get one "feed" from FSSW and thus I am out of luck.?


Did you get the actually 'The event is blacked out' messege or was something else on FSSW? The game may have been on an alternate channel. Like you said some RSNs span over many different ares, so when there are 2 or more conflicting games on the same channel, the DBS providers put them on sports alternate channels.


----------

